# You have an error in your sql syntax



## limes (1. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

Ich versuche mit Java Daten in eine MySQL-Datenbank zu schreiben.

Die Tabelle in der Datenbank besteht aus einer INT-id und 3 VARCHAR-Feldern.

Ich bekomme aber immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

YOU HAVE AN ERROR IN YOUR SQL SYNTAX; CHECK THE MANUAL THAT CORRESPONDS TO YOUR MYSQL SERVER VERSION FOR THE RIGHT SYNTAX TO USE NEAR 'ALTER, AZ, NACHNAME, VORNAME) VALUES (4, 'DFSDF', 'DFS', 'DF', 'SDF')' AT LINE 1 {PREPSTMNT 22908277 INSERT INTO PATIENT (ID, ALTER, AZ, NACHNAME, VORNAME) VALUES (?, ?, ?, ?, ?) [PARAMS=(LONG) 4, (STRING) DFSDF, (STRING) DFS, (STRING) DF, (STRING) SDF]} 
	
	
	
	





```
Kann mir jemand helfen?
Danke!
```


----------



## SlaterB (1. Apr 2009)

schon mal ALTER TABLE xy .. gehört?
ALTER ist bestimmt ein Schlüsselwort, schlechter Spaltenname 

vielleicht gehts in Anführungszeichen, oder gleich umbenennen


----------



## tfa (1. Apr 2009)

Es ist keine gute Idee, eine Tabellenspalte "ALTER" zu nennen. Das ist ein reserviertes Schlüsselwort in SQL.


----------



## limes (1. Apr 2009)

OH MANN...
ICH DREHE HIER GLEICH DURCH :lol:

Da sucht man echt 2 Stunden für so einen Schwachsinn 

VIELEN DANK!!! :applaus::toll:


----------



## faetzminator (5. Apr 2009)

ALTER könnte man durchaus als Spaltenname verwenden, man sollte einfach schöne Queries machen, also statt

```
SELECT name FROM foo WHERE prename = irgendwas
```
lieber

```
SELECT `name` FROM `foo` WHERE `prename` = 'irgendwas'
```


----------

